# Hey loOk!!



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

My Cockatiels just mated this morning which I am waiting for a long time haha should they breed now?... what should I do? what shoul I supply hehe


Happy to have my Tiels


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mating is pretty much breeding. Do you have a nest box up? Make sure the nest box has at least 3 inches of pine or aspen bedding in it.
Make sure you are ready to get into breeding as having chicks is a huge responsibility. 
There can be deaths or illnesses that may result in expensive vet bills. You also need a large enough cage.
You also need to be prepared if you end up having to hand rear the babies yourself. You may decide to do this willingly. In that case you will need a gram scale, feeding utensil (feeding spoon or syringe), formula, brooder (heatinpad/light and some kind of tank), thermometer..and maybe someone can jump in just in case I missed something!

What mutations are your cockatiels? Do you know how old they are?


----------



## verean (Nov 7, 2010)

I suggest you read everything,
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It should be about a week before you see any eggs so you have some time to grab all the supplies. I don't think Cheryl missed anything though, so that's your shopping list right there!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> Mating is pretty much breeding. Do you have a nest box up? Make sure the nest box has at least 3 inches of pine or aspen bedding in it.
> Make sure you are ready to get into breeding as having chicks is a huge responsibility.
> There can be deaths or illnesses that may result in expensive vet bills. You also need a large enough cage.
> You also need to be prepared if you end up having to hand rear the babies yourself. You may decide to do this willingly. In that case you will need a gram scale, feeding utensil (feeding spoon or syringe), formula, brooder (heatinpad/light and some kind of tank), thermometer..and maybe someone can jump in just in case I missed something!
> ...


Any pics to these im just curious :blink:


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

thankyou all for responds

Regarding their mutation, the male is pied. it has a grey and white so it is pied right?.. the female is a cinammon.

I cant take a picture because they are not use to me so when I come into their cage they wil fly. but i will do my best to post their picture..

thankyou again everyone have a nice day


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pieds have a lot more yellow on them then a normal gray but a picture would help a lot. lperry82 what do you want to see pictures of?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

the heating pad or lamp


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

lperry you can see pictures of the heating pad at this thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tweetycockatiel said:


> lperry you can see pictures of the heating pad at this thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


thank you and i love your signature


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

just notice yours, and I make my own imikimi
thank you.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I havent tried making my own yet, it was my dad who showed me the site


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

any way thx to your dad lol

UPDATE!!

My breeding pair have two eggs right now

male is a Pied and the female is a Cinnamon

what are the babies?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

this must be so exciting for you! I remember when my first nest came in. lol. I'm still with them, it's been one month since they have hatched. I never knew they would be such joys. I wish you good luck and blessing for your new babies-to-be!


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

O yes thanks there,

I'm reading right now the bailee and cookie breeding journey, hope my jorney would be succesful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tweetycockatiel said:


> any way thx to your dad lol
> 
> UPDATE!!
> 
> ...




Mother:Cinnamon
Fatheried

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied
From http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tweetycockatiel said:


> O yes thanks there,
> 
> I'm reading right now the bailee and cookie breeding journey, hope my jorney would be succesful


I loved reading this last night


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks there, 

yes its a nice journey, hope my first nest will be successful too like bailee and cookie lol


----------

